

How Groupon and Tinder acquired their first few users - refineyourself
http://www.iwillstartup.com/how-tinder-and-groupon-acquired-their-first-few-users/

======
dmak
TL;DR - They started locally first.

~~~
refineyourself
Missed a couple other goodies.

\--> i.e., "Bake newsworthiness into your offering so it can court attention
on it's own" and others.

